# The Eggs Have Hatched!!!!



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

Hiya guys 
My little pigeons eggs have hatched during the night 
When i went in the shed this morning there was 2 little baby squabys ''peep peep'' lol they are so tiny 
Ive managed to take a pic so plz do have a look 
Heather x


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Heather, they are adorable. I know you love them to pieces. Hope your dad is still doing well.

Maggie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, how adorable.
Congratulations on your babies.

Reti


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Lovely babies.

I too am sooo excited with my babies. May I share my favourite photo.......I don't know why mum was not covering the babies because it's so cold here but, when I saw this I just grabbed my camera.........










Pigeonpoo


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Pigeon babies


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pigeonpoo, they are so sweet and mom is absolutely gorgeous.

Reti


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

the birds look very helthy and clean, always a very nice sign


----------



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

*Hi everyone*

pigeonpoo i love ur babys too lol
i love all of em


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely photos of a lovely pijjie family!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Heather,
What beautiful little pigeon babies - so tiny! Well done!

Pigeonpoo,
What a great shot! Those babies are well fed. 
Love the way they are leaning back to mom. 'Course, they may be trying to pull the "covers" back over their heads!   Been there, done that!


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Isn't it funny - I show photos of my babies to friends and their response is........ UGH aren't they ugly!! I post them on here and we all enthuse over them..... think we must be 'special' people!  

'Poo


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Heather,


Congratulations to the parents! Your babies are adorable and I'm sure they brought some happiness to you today!



pigeonpoo,

Why your picture of this beautiful family is absolutely a joy to behold! I can't see anything but beauty there.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Yep, two great shots posted here by Heather and Pigeonpoo of their new families

Just beautiful and thanks for sharing the moments with us


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Heather,

Congratulations on the hatching of your new babies. They are so cute  

Pigeonpoo, your photo of the happy family is gorgeous.

I'm so glad I found this site...so many beautiful birds, babies that make your heart melt, and great friendly, caring members to share bird stories with.

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Congratulations!*

to you both! So exciting! I know you will both REALLY enjoy watching them grow!  

Keep us updated!


----------



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

*Hi guys thnx*

Hi guys thnx ill keep u all posted
Heather x x


----------

